

The Kamcord Story - Getting into Y Combinator [video] - vecter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2R3nzHLc7Q

======
vicrawat
I always love hearing the "getting into YC" stories. It's great to see that a
lot of it has to do with determination and clever thinking, over having a
lengthy "business plan".

